# Keay & Harrington performances in Paris, 30th April 2009



## altiste

Duo for Violin and Viola "Visconti Variations" by Nigel Keay and String Quartet No.5 by Jeffrey Harrington will be performed by the Orchestre 2021 String Quartet on Thursday 30th April 2009, 8.30pm at the Fondation des Etats-Unis (Grand Salon), 15 boulevard Jourdan 75014 Paris.


----------



## altiste

*Harrington String Quartet*

A recording of Jeff Harrington's String Quartet is now posted on his site.


----------



## console_predator

i just love listening to harrington wish i was there


----------



## pianolla

Thank you for sharing this info


----------

